# the thing about traveling with a dog.



## megan (Sep 23, 2012)

my dog is a mixed breed . shes a brindal pitbull and a boxer. she's a rescue dog. she was neglected. i believe she was left in the cage most of her life. considering how underweight she is, how she is scared, and in fear constantly (her tail is always in between her legs, she barks at the smallest movements... ex: the door will slightly open because of the wind. if ia chip bag blows her waay shes is all shooken up. ) she does not get along with other dogs. when i was panhandling in montreal. a crackhead came along with his huge pitbull, and he wanted his dog to meet mine... and i told the guy my dog is aggressive, so its not a good idea. but he still continued to stand there with his dog. my dog flew off her leash, and attacked his dog. and then he said he was going to kill my dog, and kill me. i was told to get her off the streets. that was the last time i panhandled with my dog. i need to get her a muzzle. when i'm sleeping she growls at every sound, anyone that comes near me. so i guess its good she's overprotective. but at the same time it wakes me up in the middle of the night.

its hard walking with her on the highway because she's so scared of the cars going by. i have yet to take her on a train. i want to get her a little healthier before i do that, and used to hitchhiking with me. when i go into stores and tie her up outside she whines, and cries. she definetly has some sort of attachement issues. even though she can be aggressive sometimes, and keeps me up at night. but she is keeps me company. some of the best conversation i've had are with my dog. it gets lonely sometimes being on the road. and its nice when its cold and i can just cuddle up next to her.

i rather travel alone with my dog. there's never any fighting, or drama. i can just get to where i need to go. i think that in time she will get healthier, and will be a lot easier to travel with. baby steps. right now im t my moms place trying to fatten her up a bit. she never eats her food unless i fed to her with my hands, or put peanut butter on her food. shes able to be in the house , and run around outside. i wasnt able to do that while i was in montreal. because all my friends had dogs and i couldnt bring her into the living room with me. i've tried letting her run in the park with other dogs. things have only went well once . things are great when shes running around with the other dog chasing squirrels but as soon as she stops playing she attacks. if anyone has any suggestions, tips, or advice to get my dog a little less aggressive, and a little healthier. that would be great. i plan on going back to montreal so she can see a vet for free for petday at the drop in center. until then i need some advice.

shes a sweetheart. she is good with people for the most part. shes a little pushy she wiill crawl all over you and lick your face. i constantly have people giving me shit when i tell them shes 2 years. people tell me to feed my dog. when i actually feed my dog more than i feed myself. im a vegan so whenever i get food drops with meat on it i give it to her. i always make sure i have more than enough dog food, incase money is shit or whatever. this is my first dog, and i love her more than anything. she's my best friend, shes my life.


----------



## Bl3wbyyou (Sep 23, 2012)

Lol reminds me of the stray i picked up.Same damn way she was exactly lol.Expect she was a terrior mix with some sort of bird hunting breed.

But it was funny how protective she was of me LOL.She wouldn't take any shit from the black lab we had in our group and she was the alpha.They do get better with time.Just put em with other dogs that are with you so be it your friends dogs or whatever.Just watch what she does.They all eventually learn to get along with eachother on some sort of level.

Yeah they are good for watch dogs and good space heaters ;D lol.

And least they won't stab you in the back for whats in your pockets/bags and are more loyal then any human i have ever came across.

Plus flying with a dog is pretty great.I made my share of $$ because people care more about the dog then there fellow man.Which is sad that is what this world has turned to though.


----------



## wildwerden (Sep 23, 2012)

yr pup sounds like a sweetheart who needs a lot of work. the key to getting a dog to be less aggressive is lots and lots of exposure and patience. did you just get her recently? almost sounds like it the way you describe yr relationship with her.

first she needs to know that she can absolutely trust you. make sure you spend a lot of time with her in a quiet place and bond with her. do basic training like sit, lay down, stay, etc to help out with the bonding. reward and praise her plenty. make absolutely sure that she also knows that you are the boss. once she's able to listen + obey your basic commands, start introducing small distractions like rustling bags and what not. let her sniff and get to know the object / noise. baby steps, like you said. and lots and lots of patience. 

once she does better and gets more comfortable around you, other people, small distractions, start introducing dogs. i was told by a trainer to keep the leashes slack when two dogs are sniffing and getting to know each other. tension in the leashes = more tension in the dogs = dog fight. i've found it to be true so far. (got two dogs of my own). you just gotta keep doing it, let her know that not all dogs are a threat. 

bacon grease helps to get the dogs to eat too, if you ever come across it (they go bat-shit crazy over that stuff!). 

hope this helps! good luck with her!


----------



## urbanflow (Oct 18, 2012)

i really want a fucking dog, so bad. how much to adopt a dog?


----------



## megan (Oct 18, 2012)

not sure, just let people know your looking for a dog , so when people have a litter of pups they'll know your interested in getting one. go on kijji , sometimes people are giving them out for free, or for dirt cheap


----------



## urbanflow (Oct 18, 2012)

killer, thanks!


----------



## Bl3wbyyou (Oct 18, 2012)

Craigslist is the shit.Go under the free section you will find alot of free dogs.From pits to lab's and everything else lol.


----------



## urchin (Nov 2, 2012)

Your dog is very beautiful. I've had many myself over the years and loved every moment with them (I'm sure a few stopped helped me through my bouts of depression). 

As the others stated the key is tune and patience. With that there is nothing you can't accomplish with a dog, or any pet for that matter They know you are there to look out for them do all you have to do is wait it out. Whatever you do don't give up.


----------



## Haley (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm planning on bringing my German Shepherd, Spud, with me everywhere. Thanks for writing about your pup. And good luck getting her socialized!


----------



## Shakou (Jan 20, 2014)

The truth is you may never be able to train your dog at this point to like other dogs - and that's okay! Some dogs simply don't like other dogs for one reason or another. This doesn't mean they are bad dogs at ALL, and lord how I want to knock out idiots that say otherwise!

I have two dogs, one that's fear aggressive towards strange dogs, and another that despises intact males. It can make traveling hard sometimes, but not impossible. You have to always be on the lookout, especially for bozos that think their dogs are above the leash law, and be prepared to protect your dog in situations where there's possible trouble, regardless of who's the instigator.

Rather than focusing so hard on getting your dog to like others, train her to focus on you and listen to you when you tell her to do something. If the problem is fear based, you'll need to work on building of her confidence and security.
Try getting a trainer involved that has experience with fearful dogs. Given time and effort, things will work out


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jan 20, 2014)

I have dog who is nearly intelligent as a smart human but is aggressive too more indoors than out. Food he doesn't fuck around but being almost 3 years now plays like a pup and can be so damn lovable. My few friends and my dad he absolutely goes beserk for even after a few hours. So when I'm gone for a month or so he gets real crazy for them haha. But even me his savior and food bringer he still doesn't fuck around with food. He's warned many dogs with his snarls and aggression but like Shakou said all dogs are different just like humans. Mine can seem pretty mean but really they can't yell or say hey get out of my face so they snarl or bite.


----------

